# Boot restaurieren wer kann......



## VollePulle (21. November 2017)

Hallo habe vor kurzen ein dreikieler erworben es ist 5.20x1.90 
Der boden ging gar nicht mehr der bauschaum der im boden war musste ich rausnehmen.nun meine frage mit was wieder ausschäumen und was nehme ich als bodenplatte 

Kann mir wer zu dem boot was sagen tiefgang,wellenanfällig und so 

Vielen dank 








[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Zuerst mal herzlich willkommen an "Board" und viel Spaß bei uns. 

Der Bastler bin ich nicht, aber Thema "Wellenanfälligkeit":
Ein Dreikieler hat normal ne recht große Anfangs/Seitenstabilität. In der Welle ist er dafür eher "hart", da wäre ein tiefer V-Rumpf besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Hier haste mal Threads, wo sich Boardies auch ans Restaurieren von GfK-Booten gemacht hatten, kannste vielleicht was rausziehen:
Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)

Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500

 Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Ich würde keinen Schaum verwenden.  Egal wie viel Mühe man investiert, irgendwann kommt wieder Wasser rein.

Den Schaum komplett raus,  dann den Rumpf verstärken, der nun fehlende Schaum stabilisiert den Rumpf ja auch.

Es dürfte ein wax dreikieler sein. Die Boote gleiten schnell, und brauchen dafür eine relativ geringe Motorisierung. Bei Wellengang ist die Fahrt aber hart und laut, wie Thomas bereits richtig ausführte.


----------



## gründler (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Da ich ja schon einige Rest. habe...überlege dir gut ob du neu Schäumen willst.

https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=147458


Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten. zb. Styrodur nicht Styropor sondern mit U am ende.
Platten gibt es glaube ich bis 13cm dicke. die zurechtschneiden und einsetzen,darüber ne abnehmbare/verschraubte Platte damit du da immer ran kommst.

Platte..ob Alu oder Holz oder ....bleibt dir überlassen.viele nehmen Siebdruckplatten und versiegeln die nochmal mit Epoxy,dann Teppich drauf.

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Siebdruckplatte sind mit phenolharz laminiert und weder Epoxy noch Polyesterharz haftet darauf vernünftig.  Aw 100 verleimtes sperrholz mit G4 grundiert reicht und verbindet sich dauerhaft.


----------



## sprogoe (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Als Bodenplatten gehen sicher Multiplexplatten, sogenannte Siebdruckplatten. Sind nicht ganz billig, dafür mal im Holzhandel nachfragen.
Die würde ich zunächst einbauen und dann an mehreren Stellen Löcher ausschneiden und 2-Komponentenschaum aus dem Bootshandel einfüllen. Zum Verschließen der Löcher gibt es im Bootshandel Kunststoffdeckel die eingesetzt und verschraubt werden.
Der quillt solange auf, bis er Gegendruck hat und hört dann auf zu quellen.
Zu dem Schaum mach Dich mal bei einem Bootshändler schlau.
Ich selber habe mal mein Schlauchboot, welches einen Dreikieler Festrumpf hatte ausgeschäumt. Die Stabilität war danach wesentlich besser und das Boot fuhr sich auch bei höherem Wellengang auf der Ostsee besser. 

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg.
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*



gründler schrieb:


> ...Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten. zb. Styrodur nicht Styropor sondern mit U am ende.
> Platten gibt es glaube ich bis 13cm dicke. die zurechtschneiden und einsetzen,darüber ne abnehmbare/verschraubte Platte damit du da immer ran kommst.
> 
> Platte..ob Alu oder Holz oder ....bleibt dir überlassen.viele nehmen Siebdruckplatten und versiegeln die nochmal mit Epoxy,dann Teppich drauf.
> ...




Styrodur ist top! Würde als Deckplatte dünnes Riffelblech aus Alu nehmen, denn das gammelt nie und ist noch relativ leicht - okay, dafür ist ein stabiler Unterbau (Wabenstruktur) nötig. Hast Du den, kannst Du dir jegliches Ausschäumen oder weiteren Unterbau sparen, der, wenn er nicht hervorragend belüftet wird, fast immer gammelt. Dafür reicht bereits Kondens- bzw. Schwitzwasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

zum ausschäumen empfehle ich dir brunnenschaum der härtet unter wasser aus und nimmmt keine feuchtigkeit auf als platte kannst du siebdruckplatte nehmen aber die ist sauschwer du brauchst da mindestens ne 22 er und deshalb nimm alu riffelblech 3 mm und dann nen rasenteppich rauf als dämpfer das blech wird nie verfaulen oder quellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

so sieht mein 3 kieler aus.nur der motor war zu schwach jetzt hängen 50 ps dran beachte das bei deinem boot es macht sonst kein spass mit dem fahren


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Ich danke euch Leute, für den Input!!

Ihr seid super!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Wie verbindet man das alublech mit dem Rumpf formstabil? Das Deck ist ja nicht nur zum Belatschen da, sondern gibt ja auch Stabilität.

Der Schaum wird verwendet, da damit an Harz und Gewebe gespart wird, so werden preis optimierte Boote gebaut.

Wer Schaum wieder einbaut muss gewährleisten, das die Menge, Temperatur, Feuchtigkeit stimmen....... 

Das ist nichts für Laien und auch wenn der Schaum  nur wenig Wasser aufnimmt,  so findet Wasser doch immer einen Weg zwischen Schaum und Gfk .


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Meine wenigen Male ging es so ganz gut: Unterbau am Bootsboden verleimt und das Riffelblech darauf verschraubt. Zu den Bootseiten hin dauerelastisch verklebt, teilweise auch mit alufarbenem Material - funktionierte einwandfrei.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Mach das so wie Testudo es schreibt!
Sei froh das du den Schaum da raus hast, auch Brunnenschaum ist Mist für solche Zwecke.
Selbst wenn du Styrodur verwendest, kannst du nur mit Epoxidharz laminieren nicht mit den günstigeren Polyesther!
Wie schon geschrieben, baust du den Boden auf, eventuell noch durch Querstege verstärkt, mit diesen wasserfesten Holzplatten (nicht Siebdruck!) und nicht zu vergessen ein paar Lagen Laminat!
Wartungsluke nicht vergessen, bei dir eventuell sogar drei und ebenso eine Kabelführung im Rohr einplanen!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wie verbindet man das alublech mit dem Rumpf formstabil? Das Deck ist ja nicht nur zum Belatschen da, sondern gibt ja auch Stabilität.
> 
> Der Schaum wird verwendet, da damit an Harz und Gewebe gespart wird, so werden preis optimierte Boote gebaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Meine wenigen Male ging es so ganz gut: Unterbau am Bootsboden verleimt und das Riffelblech darauf verschraubt. Zu den Bootseiten hin dauerelastisch verklebt, teilweise auch mit alufarbenem Material - funktionierte einwandfrei.


#6genauso ist es als klebemasse sikaflex oder tikaflex nehmen habe damit die beste erfahrung gemacht


----------



## Fruehling (22. November 2017)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Sikaflex! Das hatte ich als Markennamen nicht mehr parat, Danke!


----------



## JDE (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Moin ihr Bastler. |wavey:

Wie stark muss der Spiegel vom AnKa sein um beim Trailern den Motor sicher dranzulassen?

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Eigner eines DDR AnKa. Da der Holzspiegel (außen) und das Gegenstück (innen) stark ramponiert sind will ich beides erneuern.

Für außen habe ich mir bereits 36mm Siebdruckplatten besorgt. Aber die nimmt ja nur die Kraft des Motors beim Schieben auf. 
Aber was ist mit der Belastung, wenn der Motor bei der Fahrt am Boot bleibt und mit 100 km/h über die Autobahn fliegt? Das zieht doch sicher ganz ordentlich. 

Nun überlege ich das Gegenstück des Spiegels über die gesamte Breite des Bootes zu verlängern um die Kraft beim Trailern besser zu verteilen.

Was meint ihr, ist das nötig oder kann man den Motor einfach dranlassen?
Motor ist übrigens ein Suzuki 2Takt 4PS von 1999.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*



JDE schrieb:


> Moin ihr Bastler. |wavey:
> 
> Wie stark muss der Spiegel vom AnKa sein um beim Trailern den Motor sicher dranzulassen?
> 
> ...



wenn das brecket breit genug ist würde ich vorne und hinten holz machen .4 PS sind ca.25 kg schwer musst nur die schrauben immer mal nachziehen beim tankstopp ansonsten bau dir ne V gabel die am hänger befestigt wird die dann den Motor stützt.habe mit spiegelverstärkung ein 20 chrysler dran gehabt am anka und ging gut keine risse im gfk oder sonst was natürlich mit ner 25 mm siebdruckplatte verstärkt


----------



## JDE (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Hi

 Was ist ein "Brecket"?

 Und die 25er Siebdruckplatte hast du von innen angesetzt?


----------



## JDE (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Und 20PS am AnKa. 

 Holla die Waldfee - das muss gut vorwärts gehen. #6
 Hast du dann immer drei Mitfahrer auf der Bootsspitze zu sitzen oder wie hältst du den Anka?

 Hattest du Probleme bei der Eintragung des 20PSer?
 Ich habe noch nichts gefunden, wieviel PS man offiziell an einen AnKa hängen kann und eingetragen bekommt.


----------



## JDE (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boot restaurieren wer kann......*

Hi.

zum Thema Anka Spiegel verstärken war ich so frei ein neues Thema zu starten.

Bei Tipps und Tricks bitte dort schreiben. 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335272&highlight=anka+spiegel+verst%E4rken

Danke :vik:


----------

